# Fresh water tank



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

hello there, we have just purchased a 747-2, 2003 model, On filling the fresh water tank, it does not appear to have an overflow and it just comes out of the filler - does this seem right. Our previous vans have had an overflow on them.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My 'van's filler has the overflow/ air vent built into it. So, yes it will spill out of the filler hole. Sometimes when the tank is nearly full you can feel and hear the displaced air coming out of the overflow. If you can see the filler pipe from inside of the 'van you should see a smaller pipe running alongside of the main filler pipe.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Our previous van was a A647, it was the same, there was no overflow for the frest tank it just spilled out of the filler when it was full so I guess it seems normal on these type of vans. My new one does have an overflow but then again it is not a Burstner.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi 

It`s the same on the new one as well.I would have much preferred the overflow version though.

steve


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

*Burstner Fresh water tank overflow*

We've just picked up a new T710. When we fill it to the top, water runs out of the overflow pipe but also out of the top of the tank where the level sensor is fitted, and into the van. Fortunately we've been able to mop up straight away but it is inconvenient as we can only fill the tank to three quarters. Hopefully the dealer will fix it soon.


----------

